# Bulbophyllum kalimpong



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

One of my most reliable viv orchids. Blooms 3 or 4 times a year, blooms last for about 2 weeks give or take. Reblooms off old pseudobulbs, which is nice. 








3 spikes open, 3 more to follow soon. Gets better every time
lovers the high light at the top of the viv, and dries out between waterings


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice dude! I like!


----------

